# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Zio Hill..The Kitchen/office/base of operations

## captaind

*This one is rather long (16 minutes)

It was a major five day visit.*

----------


## NikkiB

Looking forward to seeing it!

----------


## mmtripoli@earthlink.net

Wow!  Thanks for the report.  So interesting to see the building process.  Things are always slow but you get more done in 5 days than I could get done in a month down there!

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Very interesting! Would like to meet you and visit Zion Hill.  Respect.

----------


## Mountain girl

Thank you so much for sharing, Cap't.  I can hear the love and pride in your voice for the land we love so much.  Linston is such a great guy, I'm sure you would be lost without him and his help.  Tell him Jill and Hilary said hello, he was our driver in Feb/Mar.  I will post a picture when I get to my computer to refresh his memory.  He speaks with so much love and fondness for Zion Hill, can't wait to visit some day.

----------


## yetta

Wow!!!  You guys have worked your backsides off!  I can literally hear the pride in your voice Captain. It looks awesome! Dreams do come true. So enjoyed watching all the progress. BTW, love the pup!!  :Smile:

----------


## Coco

I can't see a video link Capt. What did I do wrong?

----------


## allibaba

Really interesting to see this! Thanks so much for sharing!!

----------


## captaind

> I can't see a video link Capt. What did I do wrong?


Hi Coco

It's embedded in the post.  Try this link

https://vimeo.com/95442127

----------


## Momthor3

Captain you are a lucky man!!!! Living the dream....

----------


## butch

Awesome job Cap! It's great to see things are moving along and everyone is doing fine!! Best of luck with continued success

----------


## goldilocks

Nice work and nice breeze!  What happened to the original roundhouse, hurricane or just time?

----------


## captaind

Gilbert and Ivan

----------


## two4today

Enjoyed the update!

----------


## Jim-Donna

we ate at Border Jerk one time it was so good!

----------


## Jim-Donna

next time we are in Jamaica we are 
calling Liston to take us to Zion Hill!!!

----------


## Coco

Outstanding!

----------


## Richie B

Great video, Thanks Captain !!

----------


## heater

Interesting, thanks for posting.

----------


## rastagal

How awesome! Need to buy some land there...my son's name is Zion. He would get a kick out of that.

----------


## Laurel

really nice ~  what a great place you are rebuilding!

----------

